# No DVD drive?



## corbintechboy (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

Searched all over the net and can't seem to find my problem. Seems most of the problems of this sort happen with SATA drives.

I have a standard IDE DVD drive on master and a hard drive on the slave channel. I don't know if it sees the hard drive but I am pretty sure it don't see my DVD.

Recent convert so I have used all the tools I would use on linux to find the problem to no avail. Here are some stats.

lspci:


```
Iggy# lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gf
x port 0)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE p
ort 2)
00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mod
e]
00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge
00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTra
nsport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address 
Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Con
troller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscella
neous Control
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCI
E)] (Primary)
01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Se
condary)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI E
xpress Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
03:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)
03:06Iggy# lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gf
x port 0)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE p
ort 2)
00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mod
e]
00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge
00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTra
nsport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address 
Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Con
troller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscella
neous Control
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCI
E)] (Primary)
01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Se
condary)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI E
xpress Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
03:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)
03:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04).2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)]
```

Here is contents in /dev/

```
Iggy# ls /dev
acpi            ad4s1d          console         dcons           dsp0.1          fwmem0          kbdmux0         midi0.0         net3            pci             stdin           ttyp0           ttyv5           ttyvb           urandom         usb4
ad4             ata             consolectl      devctl          dumpdev         fwmem0.0        klog            midistat        net4            psm0            stdout          ttyv0           ttyv6           ttyvc           usb             usb5
ad4s1           atkbd0          ctty            devstat         fd              geom.ctl        kmem            mixer0          network         ptyp0           sysmouse        ttyv1           ttyv7           ttyvd           usb0            usb6
ad4s1a          audit           cuad0           dgdb            fido            io              log             net             nfs4            random          ttyd0           ttyv2           ttyv8           ttyve           usb1            xpt0
ad4s1b          bpf0            cuad0.init      dri             fw0             kbd0            mdctl           net1            nfslock         sndstat         ttyd0.init      ttyv3           ttyv9           ttyvf           usb2            zero
ad4s1c          bpsm0           cuad0.lock      dsp0.0          fw0.0           kbd1            mem             net2            null            stderr          ttyd0.lock      ttyv4
```

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2009)

Your harddisk is recognized as ad4 (slave on secondary IDE channel).

Do you have a custom kernel or do you use GENERIC?

If you have a custom kernel is atapicd in there? Or do you use atapicam?


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your harddisk is recognized as ad4 (slave on secondary IDE channel).
> 
> Do you have a custom kernel or do you use GENERIC?
> 
> If you have a custom kernel is atapicd in there? Or do you use atapicam?



I have the generic kernel. I re-installed (like to tinker) and went over everything. I removed the slaved out IDE drive, added atapicam to loader.conf and still have nothing.

Is this a chipset issue? Seems kind of strange to not pick up a standard drive. On install this time (have the 64bit dvd) I went to boot menu, launched the atapicam module and it still says that my drive is not a valid install source (forced to do ftp install).

Running 7.2 64

Any ideas?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 18, 2009)

Is your dvd drive master? On most computers the harddrive is master (primary channel) and the dvd is slave (secondary channel).


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

Yes it is on master. I got that feeling to and that is why I got rid of the IDE drive that I had slaved on the ribbon. So it should be a pretty standard setup now since it is alone on the ribbon it should be master.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 18, 2009)

Make sure the jumper settings on your harddrive and dvd are correct.


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

They are. Never have had any issues until this point.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2009)

Is the DVD drive recognized by the BIOS?

Put the HD as a master on the first IDE channel, the cd/dvd can go on the secondary channel.


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is the DVD drive recognized by the BIOS?
> 
> Put the HD as a master on the first IDE channel, the cd/dvd can go on the secondary channel.



Yes it is recognized by the BIOS. I have been a Linux user for years and have never had a problem. 

Right now the HD is not connected, I have one slot on my mobo for an IDE header so the ROM is hooked up as it should be on such a system (master on IDE channel with SATA drive as main).

I am starting to think that there may be a possibility that somehow my configuration is not supported? Everything seems to work fine other then this problem. This would not pose much of a problem if this was not my main box. I wanted to make the switch to FreeBSD for a more UNIX like system as my main OS (I ditched Windows).


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

Did a little test. Grabbed another drive I have here (DVD reader CD burner) and seen how that would fare.

Tried on master/secondary cable select/master/slave... No changes. Has to be some sort of missing support for my chipset.

So asside from doing a kernel compile (which I would not attempt on *BSD, Slackware I have done but this no) I have no ideas.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2009)

No need to compile a kernel, the GENERIC kernel should pick it up.

Are you sure the secondary IDE channel is enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

Yes it is. Just did a Debian install for a test and it picks up everything just fine.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 18, 2009)

Do you have ahci+ide mode enabled in your bios?


----------



## corbintechboy (May 18, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Do you have ahci+ide mode enabled in your bios?



If I disable ahci it won't boot. I have the SATA running in IDE mode (tried other modes with no change).


----------

